# Need help wiring robland x310



## markrf555 (Mar 20, 2018)

My friend has a robland X310 combo machine that he acquired unwired. Trying to wire it 220V single phase. Since it’s set up to be single or 3 phase, the start and run capacitors are wired in outside the motors, whereas the problem arises. He has the main switch that toggles between shaper, saw, planet etc wired and everything seems ok until we get to the capacitor situation. There is an unknown switch in the circuit that does not seem to be working but we theorize it gives momentary power to start capacitor then constant power to motor and run cap?! Anyone have any experience wiring these European beasts?! I’ll try to upload pics of the circuit board and diagram from robland manual. Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 21, 2018)

Are you certain the same hardware is used for both single and three phase?  I see significant differences between the two diagrams
What does the manual say?  Is there a procedure given for wiring?  To run a true 3 phase motor on single phase is a compromise at best- unless
it isn't a true 3 phase motor;  I have more questions than answers at this point-  
Mark


----------



## markrf555 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yea that’s why it’s so confusing. So many unknowns. The manual isn’t much help. Neither was a pretty extensive google search


----------



## mksj (Mar 21, 2018)

Familiar with this combination saw, looked into them 30+ years ago. Looking at the manuals these machines came as either a single phase or as 3 phase. I did not see anything to the affect otherwise. It may be that someone hacked around with the wiring to do otherwise. Since the labeling for the terminals are all 3 pole, it was originally setup as such, the single phase variant per the manual only show L1, L2 at the power into the machine and to the motors. What is also very questionable is that the circled switch seems to be added, as it is the only switch that seem to be using red vinyl crimps which are not typically used in a production machine.


----------

